# Cheap Grinder



## Bandeira (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forums and looking for recommendation for a cheap electric Grinder to use at work (AeroPress and probably and Oomph sooner).

My current grinder is a Porlex Hand Grinder (http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044ZA066/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item) and I'm looking for something cheap (

I currently have it on very fine (espresso fine) and seems to work ok for me.

Is it a case of 'don't bother and stick to what you have at the moment' or is there better stuff around?

thanks in advance,

Patrick


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hi Patrick, it might be worth looking at the MadeByKnock Feldgrind or Feldfarb which I think still come in under £100 and are available via DearGreen and another retailer. They're really good for brewed and pretty workplace friendly.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Made by Knock Feldgrind is just under £100 and will grind finer than you will ever need, otherwise you won't see much improvement around £50. The Zassenhaus Panama is ~£50 but won't grind as fine as you indicate in my experience (OK for pourover).

Very cheap (new) electric grinders are not going to provide great ease of use & will be fairly loud, the better hand grinders take little effort & time & are quiet.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Joe, both of those are hand grinders are they not? He wants leccy. At under £100 and 'under desk sized' though all you're going to get is a battered old Iberital MC2, Ascaso or Graeff next time someone here upgrades I'd have thought.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Joe, both of those are hand grinders are they not? He wants leccy. At under £100 and 'under desk sized' though all you're going to get is a battered old Iberital MC2, Ascaso or Graeff next time someone here upgrades I'd have thought.


Yes they are - intentionally - as an alternative to electric grinders that I think would potentially be disappointing. Unless you have any issues around hands and arms, they're very easy to use and grind for an aeropress sized dose.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fair enough! I agree the budget is too low to get an electric grinder worth considering.


----------



## Bandeira (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi All,

First of all, thanks for the quick replies.

I was thinking electric just to make my life easier and quicker (takes me a timed 10 minutes to make a cup of coffee at the moment), but if it's the case that I'd be considerably over my budget to get something decent, I'd have to stick with a manual grinder and just aim for something better quality really.

I'll have a look at the suggested ones! Thanks again.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Cheapest capable electric would be baratza encore around £110?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You could look for ebay grinders if you don't mind a bit of work cleaning and possibly getting new burrs.

Still tight on budget though probably


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I'm going to stick my neck out here & disagree with everybody! Not something I like to do on here with my limited experience. However, I have been using this for the past year & have been hugely impressed:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-KG79-Professional-Burr-Grinder/dp/B002OHDBQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452359252&sr=8-1&keywords=delonghi+coffee+grinder

Easy to use & clean. Yes, it's loud. I go in to the garage on a morning to use it so as not to wake the children! But it works a treat for my Aeropress needs & I have had some incredible results with my coffee over the year I've been using it.

i await the howls of derision........


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Jez H said:


> Well I'm going to stick my neck out here & disagree with everybody! Not something I like to do on here with my limited experience. However, I have been using this for the past year & have been hugely impressed:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLonghi-KG79-Professional-Burr-Grinder/dp/B002OHDBQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452359252&sr=8-1&keywords=delonghi+coffee+grinder
> 
> ...


They will come when you least expect it. Nobody expects the coffee Inquisition. Amongst our weaponry are such diverse elements as fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency and an almost fanatical devotion to shiny expensive Italian equipment and nice red uniforms!


----------



## skipcrazy (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi. Does anyone know a stockist for the Feldwood grinder? DearGreen & Knock have the aluminium but I hanker for a wooden one ...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

skipcrazy said:


> Hi. Does anyone know a stockist for the Feldwood grinder? DearGreen & Knock have the aluminium but I hanker for a wooden one ...


I think they're the only sources of MBK grinders.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jonc said:


> I think they're the only sources of MBK grinders.


Not the case.

But I don't think any resellers have wooden felds. I have also heard of some swelling/fitment issues with the wood variant so I'd stick with the alu.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

funinacup said:


> Not the case.
> 
> But I don't think any resellers have wooden felds. I have also heard of some swelling/fitment issues with the wood variant so I'd stick with the alu.


Who else carries stock - artisan roast too - anyone else? Could be useful to someone.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Machina.


----------



## skipcrazy (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions on Feldgrind suppliers. I'm in London and they are all north of the border so far as I can see, and I would love to actually see one before I order. Anywhere nearer me?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

No - unless Peter turns up at the London Coffee Festival in April or you can meet up with a Forum member that has one.


----------



## skipcrazy (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the help. I've taken the plunge and ordered a Feldgrind. Now to brush up my brewing ...


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

The Made by Knock is definitely more even a grind (though a hand grinder) but I am just now trying out a Wilfa grinder that Workshop Coffee are stocking for £95 and it's better than any other electric grinders near that price.

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/blogs/journal/83014913-wilfa-grinder


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooh, I missed that you ordered a Feldgrind. Well, you won't regret that!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

philwbass said:


> The Made by Knock is definitely more even a grind (though a hand grinder) but I am just now trying out a Wilfa grinder that Workshop Coffee are stocking for £95 and it's better than any other electric grinders near that price.
> 
> http://www.workshopcoffee.com/blogs/journal/83014913-wilfa-grinder


Be very interested to hear how the Wilfa pans out.


----------

